# Lets See Your PID's



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm toying with the Idea of fitting a PID to the classic.

So, a few piccies of peoples set ups would be nice.

I see the Auber kits are only about £130 ish including shipping

Simon


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

DIY job with a Rex c100 for me. Cost about £50 all in and works perfectly. Could be done for as little as £30 if you are less impatient than me and happy to wait for the slow boat from China.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

That display is far nicer than the Auber one, I do like that:good:


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

This is the one isn't it?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/REX-C100-Smart-Temperature-Controller-Instrument-40A-SSR-K-Thermocouple-Probe-/271615893521?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f3d91a011


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Yep that's it.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sestos do a similar one.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Here's my auber with shot timer and pre infusion.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

ooooo, you chose the blue display


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

NJD1977 said:


> Yep that's it.


Just bought this one 'UK seller' and all,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PID-Digital-Temperature-Control-Controller-REX-C100-K-Sensor-MAX-40A-SSR-/181676876837?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a4cc92425

as my 'impaitentness' must be similar to yours....


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

SmnByt said:


> Just bought this one 'UK seller' and all,
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PID-Digital-Temperature-Control-Controller-REX-C100-K-Sensor-MAX-40A-SSR-/181676876837?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a4cc92425
> 
> as my 'impaitentness' must be similar to yours....


Cancel it! You can get it for around £12 UK stock on eBay. Or at least you could when I bought mine 4 months ago.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

NJD1977 said:


> Cancel it! You can get it for around £12 UK stock on eBay. Or at least you could when I bought mine 4 months ago.


I did check them all, some that were saying UK seller, I looked at the bussiness address and to be fair couldn't even read it....

I'm happy with that price so all good.

I may need to pick your brains when it comes to fitting it if that's ok?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I presume you're aware of this link?

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19674-DIY-PID-Steam-and-Brew

Happy to help with any guidance.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

NJD1977 said:


> I presume you're aware of this link?
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19674-DIY-PID-Steam-and-Brew
> 
> Happy to help with any guidance.


Ah, no I wasn't,

I only decided to look in to the PID route this evening, so haven't done any research at all..

Thanks for the link and offer of help


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

SmnByt said:


> I'm toying with the Idea of fitting a PID to the classic.
> 
> So, a few piccies of peoples set ups would be nice.
> 
> ...


There is no better mod for the classic than the aubers. It has transormed mine and went from 50-60% sink shots to 5-10%. Honestly it is that good.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Here's the PID that is fitted to my Gaggia. It's the same as the ones shown here on the Ebay link but has been fitted within the housing of the Gaggia and is quite a neat job. I guess the only downside is that the Gaggia does need to be sitting at an angle for it to be seen but I don't see it as an issue.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice! First time I have seen a PID actually installed into the case. Did you need to make any mods internally to get it to fit? Looks like it would clash with the water spout there?


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

The previous owner had it fitted and yes the compromise was that the funnel was removed so I have to move the water tank from the front to fill it. In fact I don't need to completely remove it just slide it out half way and I can still fill it direct from my 5 litre bottle of Ashbeck quite easily, so not really a pain.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

SmnByt said:


> Just bought this one 'UK seller' and all,
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PID-Digital-Temperature-Control-Controller-REX-C100-K-Sensor-MAX-40A-SSR-/181676876837?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a4cc92425
> 
> as my 'impaitentness' must be similar to yours....


@NJD1977 With the REX-C100 bow are you dealing with the output of the Rex being Relay 250V AC 3A and the input of the SSR is DC 3-32V? I've never used a PID I didn't realise they had got this cheap but googling bought up the above issue with the REX.

It seems like there is a reasonably easy work around, but if there was something out there slightly more expensive that had an SSR output it would be better than the mod:






Or is there something I have missed? As I say I don't know anything about PID's I'm just reading what others have said.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

You can actually get a DC SSR output version of the REX 100, but if you do accidentally order the relay output version its a pretty easy mod to remove the relay and solder in jumper wires from the 12v terminals to bypass the relay and give 12v SSR output. There's YouTube vids showing you how to do it. I had to do it on mine and only took 10mins.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

NJD1977 said:


> You can actually get a DC SSR output version of the REX 100, but if you do accidentally order the relay output version its a pretty easy mod to remove the relay and solder in jumper wires from the 12v terminals to bypass the relay and give 12v SSR output. There's YouTube vids showing you how to do it. I had to do it on mine and only took 10mins.


Thought that might be the case. The one linked above is not SSR output in fact most of them don't seem to be specially not the ones packaged with SSRs. This seems wrong, why are they packaging them if they don't go together?! What's likely to happen, I assume you will blow the SSR?

I did find some SSR output ones, a "from China" that actually gave you the choice of outputs

REX 100 with SSR output link:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Digital-PID-Thermostat-Temperature-Controller-SSR-Thermocouple-Heat-Sink-WST-/271424157609?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item3f3223f7a9


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah I complained to my eBay seller to advise him he was shipping incorrect Rex units with the SSR but I don't think he cared. His photos even showed an SSR output Rex, but when it arrived it was a relay output. Still cheap though and easy mod.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm too tight to spring for a full monty Auber kit but do want pre-infusion. Is that possible with the REX C-100? If it is possible, can anyone point me at idiot (me) proof instructions? Thanks.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Well I've got all the bits and bobs I need ordered for the project, comes in at just under £84 so happy with that.

Just got to wait for it all to be delivered now...


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

The Rex C-100 arrived today, and despite the Ebay listing saying 'Relay' output it is actually in fact SSR output.......Bonus...


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

SmnByt said:


> The Rex C-100 arrived today, and despite the Ebay listing saying 'Relay' output it is actually in fact SSR output.......Bonus...


Great news. That does make it even more frustrating for others trying to buy one though! We basically have no idea what we will get


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Not a great picture but shows how I have the Auber kit mounted.

I love it, it has made such a difference to my espresso.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

with the Rex c100 SSR output version, there is no terminal 6 which on the relay version piggy backs to the bottom pin of the on/off switch and 7 which goes to terminal 4 on the SSR 40 AA.

also do I still need the SSR 40 DA relay?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

ridland said:


> I'm too tight to spring for a full monty Auber kit but do want pre-infusion. Is that possible with the REX C-100? If it is possible, can anyone point me at idiot (me) proof instructions? Thanks.


If you use the Auber for pre-infuse, then it's just like switching the brew switch on and off and then on again - it'll engage and disengage the 3-port valve and dump any brew water off the puck and down the vent tube when the preinfuse pause occurs.

For a better (IMHO) preinfuse, I'd either put a switch on the power to the pump - or use a dimmer to vary the voltage to the pump, and hence (if you're lucky with a good pump and good dimmer) pressure profile - so you can do a better preinfuse (without engaging / disengaging the 3-port solenoid valve) and also have access to variable pump pressure for pressure profiling.... and just use a Rex C100 PID.


----------

